# Lian Li PC P80 in Black and White w/ some Tasty Mods



## CyberDruid (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqq0doscQHw


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2011)

good to see your around cyber,that case is pure cocaine bro


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 9, 2011)

Like Charlie Sheen

Sugar White: "Win"

Raven Black: "Win"

Winning over here; winning over there. Bi-winning.

This case is a Rockstar from Mars.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2011)

good stuff CD. that lettering looks pretty nice.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 9, 2011)

great work!!


----------



## techtard (Mar 25, 2011)

I would sell what's left of my soul for a case like this! Nice work.


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 25, 2011)

*That Case is pure SEX!! Nice work CyberDruid! *


----------



## michaeltyson (Apr 5, 2011)

perty perty


----------

